# DiMarzio D-Sonic 7 Pickup \m/



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, now that I've had a couple weeks with this pickup, I figured I'd share some of my official thoughts on it. If this is in the wrong section, I apologize. The pickup section said something about waiting 3 months and well, the restless masses demand another DS7 review! If this gets deleted, no biggie 

Anyways, on to business...

The Guitar: Ibanez K7 FB, mahogany body
The Rig: Mesa/Boogie Triaxis/2:90 w/ TC Electronic G Major--> Mesa 4x12
Orientation: Solid bar towards the bridge

Tone:

After initially being slightly underwhelmed with the tone, I soon realized I had some duds strings on there. When I switched to different strings (Ernie Ball 10s), _everything _changed and I've been in heaven ever since. 

I've tried almost every pickup DiMarzio, Seymour Duncan and EMG makes, and I think I've been looking for this pickup all my life. It just seems to have a unique quality of heaviness that has to be heard to be believed. It has an incredible crunch, with all the attack and bite you could ever want, but still sounding heavy and complex, not sterile. It has a lot of low end, but is very clear and warm, not muddy at all. It's middy but it doesn't honk, it's not like a Blaze Custom or a Tone Zone, it has just the right amount of mids to sound mean and in your face, but not over the top. It has all the articulation and treble you'd want, but it's not harsh or too bright. 

In the past, pickups have done one of these things as well, but didn't have the whole package like this does. There's just not one aspect of this pickup that doesn't sound perfect. If you're shredding, playing blistering fast virtuoso leads, intricate rhythm riffs, or just doomy single note licks, it seems perfectly suited for all of that. I feel like this pickup should replace the Blaze as THE 7-string pickup people seem to goto by default. It just has everything the Blaze has, but with infinitely better articulation and punch. Power chords are still just as warm and heavy, it's just not quite as scooped.

I should also note that, even at near-defeaning volumes capable of playing stadiums with, there is absolute ZERO noise or hum, even with the volume knob maxed out, as long as you have some kind of noise-gate engaged (which goes for really any high-gain tube amp situation). No feedback, no hum, nothing. Dead silent. I can stand right next to the speakers and hear really nothing, yet if I hit a note on my amp I'd be thrown back at the wall ala Marty from Back to the Future. With 0 noise suppression, there is bit of faint hum if you aim your guitar up to an electrical outlet or something, but I've yet to encounter any situation, either at home or live at stadium volumes, where I hear a damn thing. The bottom line is, a certain pal of mine will argue to the death that this is a noisy pickup, and I will goto the grave saying the opposite.

This is just the best pickup ever. In the right guitar, I still love many of the 7-string pickups out there, such as the DiMarzio Blaze/PAF/Evo/JP7/Air Norton and the Duncan JB/Custom/Invader. The EMG 707 can be cool too. All around though, the D Sonic just has given me the best all around experience of any pickup I've ever heard. Lead tones, rhythm riffing, deep rich low notes that growl like a monster, singing harmonics and terrific bite, everything you could want this delivers. It's like the PAF7 in a way, but way more powerful (especially in the lead department, rhythm is kind of similar).

Granted, perhaps with other rigs or guitars with different tonal properties, this pickup might not be as cool, who knows. But, if I had to have one guitar with one pickup, I would not even hesitate to choose the D Sonic.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Terrific review!


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm not much of a DiMarzio fan, but I must admit that this one has me intrigued. Nice review!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jul 26, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I'm not much of a DiMarzio fan, but I must admit that this one has me intrigued. Nice review!



+1


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 26, 2006)

awesome reveiw man, any chance of sound clips?


----------



## Plaschkes (Jul 26, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> awesome reveiw man, any chance of sound clips?


+1! The people demand clips!


----------



## bostjan (Jul 26, 2006)

Great review! Definately agree about the tone. It's a very dynamic pickup in that you can easily get it to sound bright, middy, or bassy, or adjust it to sound balanced. It's as if my tone controls are all on steroids. With this pickup, almost any tone imaginable is possible.

One thing I want to point out, from my experience, and maybe you can affirm this or tell me it's just my imagination&#8230;but&#8230;this pickup is high output. We all know that, but my DS7 actually overdrives the hell out of my amp, which is great with my tube amp. If I go clean, I have to roll the volume down to about 7 or 8. My EVO7, which is supposedly less output, only overdrives a tiny bit at full volume.

My theory is this: The EVO7 might be higher RMS output, but I think the DS7 has a higher peak output. Playing light gives you a light sound and playing hard gives you a very hard sound. It's almost like a reversed compressor or something. I love the dynamics of this pickup, just thought I'd share.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 26, 2006)

^ Yep. it reminds me sorta like a scooped, tight-bass JB-7. It has that same 'prettiness' of tone, and lots of clarity. It actually sounds terrific clean, just like the JB. It is indeed very dynamic, for a Dimarzio.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 26, 2006)

Were you able to experiment at all with the pole bar direction? If so, any thoughts.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 26, 2006)

No, I haven't even thought to put the bar towards the neck. I wanted to get the best articulation and tone as possible, and I think with the bar set to the bridge it's best. It's not as if the higher strings are too bright or anything, so I see no reason to reverse it. But, it's possible it would sound great reversed too....but I have no plans to try it.

I kind of agree with the 'tight-bass' JB7 comment, I think it's a lot different, but I think JB7 fans would enjoy the tone the DS7 delivers. DiMarzios just usually aren't this in-your-face sounding. As for Bostjans comment about the output, it does drive the front end pretty well, and to be honest I don't really like the clean tones that much, but I'm not really a fan of bridge humbucker cleans anyways. I don't think its too hot though, it gets a phenominal sound from the tubes, at 380mv the dynamics are definitely incredible. My experiences with the over the top output DiMarzios like the Evo and X2N are that, they sound good, but they aren't in the same league as this pickup. This pickup is like a PAF7 mixed with a Blaze but completely balanced and clear. 

As for clips, perhaps sometime soon I can record something either with my Triaxis direct, or the Tri (or F30) mic'd. Not just yet though.


----------



## includao (Aug 4, 2006)

what you are using in the neck pos? just curious.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 4, 2006)

includao said:


> what you are using in the neck pos? just curious.



I still have the stock DiMarzio PAF7 in the neck. Though I love that pickup, I am trying to sell it and put an Air Norton in there.


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey bostjan is that the Ds7 on Dionysus that song rules its my name!


----------



## teof (Aug 5, 2006)

Okay guys, now it's my turn. Going place my orders with Eric after some advice from you guys. I'm going for a AN7/DS7 combi to replace my current Blaze/Blaze on a UV. For the experienced users of DS7, would that give me a much tighter tone and cut down on the harsh highs?


----------



## bostjan (Aug 5, 2006)

Harsh highs with Blazes? The D Sonic 7 has quite a bit of presence, but the nice thing is that you can reorient the pickup to cut down on the presence. The AN7 has a rich creamy tone that I can't imagine anyone disliking.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 8, 2006)

teof said:


> Okay guys, now it's my turn. Going place my orders with Eric after some advice from you guys. I'm going for a AN7/DS7 combi to replace my current Blaze/Blaze on a UV. For the experienced users of DS7, would that give me a much tighter tone and cut down on the harsh highs?



Tighter/Heavier tone? Yes

Cut down on harsh highs? Perhaps, if not, just lower your highs on the amp.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 9, 2006)

Do you reckon the DS7 would sound as good in a basswood bodied RG7 (7620)?

Would you class it as a 'hot' pickup in the same way as the Blaze bridge ?
You reckon it's a good pickup for really heavy/tight sound through a high-gain amp? 

I'm very tempted to try one instead of going for the more traditional Blaze in the bridge.
It sounds a bit more tonally interesting too.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 10, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Do you reckon the DS7 would sound as good in a basswood bodied RG7 (7620)?



Well this is the pickup of choice for Petrucci, and his sig EBMM is a basswood body. And personally, I'm obsessed with his tone.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 11, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Do you reckon the DS7 would sound as good in a basswood bodied RG7 (7620)?
> 
> Would you class it as a 'hot' pickup in the same way as the Blaze bridge ?
> You reckon it's a good pickup for really heavy/tight sound through a high-gain amp?
> ...



Sorry I took so long to respond, I just got back from vacation. Heavy tight sound thru a high-gain amp is what this thing was made for. It seems to me like a combination of the Blaze and the PAF7. It has the best qualities (IMO) of both yet does what each can't do alone. I think it would be awesome with basswood. Mahogany has more mids bit basswood probably has deeper lows...whatever the case, this is a pickup I really feel would excel in any guitar. The tone is unreal, give it a shot


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 12, 2006)

Cheers Nick 
No probs about the delay. I figured you were probably not around as i hadn't noticed you posting much.

I think that's what i needed to hear about this pickup.
The only thing that concerns me slightly is the relatively low DC resistance (think it's around the 14ohm mark?).

Is it quiet compared to the Blaze (as in not as loud,not hum-wise)?

Where did you buy yours from Nick and if you don't mind me asking,how much are they over there?
It's pointless me even trying to get one from a UK supplier 'cause they charge ridiculous money for them and it'll take forever to get here too.

I know that quite a few U.S. Dimarzio suppliers wont ship to the UK for some reason.

Where do you reckon would be my best bet to get one from (price-wise and prompt delivery wise)?

Thanks again Nick


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 12, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Is it quiet compared to the Blaze (as in not as loud,not hum-wise)?



 Uh oh, here we go again, Nick.

See my post about the DS7. In short, no, it's *not* as quiet as the Blaze. How much of an issue that will be for you or if you are able to overcome this issue if it is (Like I recently seem to have been able to do) is for you to decide. But Dimarzio themselves admit there is a noise issue, and they are working on it.


It does sound goddamn great, though.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 12, 2006)

I think you mis-understood my question there TDW.

I wasn't bringing up the whole 'hum' issue again
I wouldn't even go there! 

I was asking about the actual 'volume' of the pickup in comparison to the Blaze,although ,as i do so frequently, i didn't express myself clearly enough.
Sorry!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 12, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> I think you mis-understood my question there TDW.
> 
> I wasn't bringing up the whole 'hum' issue again
> I wouldn't even go there!
> ...


Ahh, gotcha. 

I'd say the volumes are nearly identical. The DS7 seems just a tiny, tiny bit louder. But basically the same.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 12, 2006)

Cheers Dude 

I think i put to much bearing on DC resistances 

With the Blaze being over 20ohms and the DS7 being just over 14ohms you'd (i'd)assume the Blaze would be way louder,but then that's probably got something to do with this false belief in the relationship between resistance and volume i always get sucked in by. 

I think i'm gonna' have to try me one of these there new-fangled DS7 thingies.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 12, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> Cheers Nick
> No probs about the delay. I figured you were probably not around as i hadn't noticed you posting much.
> 
> I think that's what i needed to hear about this pickup.
> ...



1) It's definitely pretty loud man. It definitely is powerful and pushes your amp well. I'd say it's similar to the Blaze if not a bit more.

2) I bought it off eBay, from that 'BanjoMikez' guy, who many people here buy pickups from. He's awesome, has a great selection, and ships fast. I don't know if he ships to the UK, but he may. I believe I paid $74 USD for mine.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks Nick 

I checked that guy on ebay but he has nothing at all at the moment on there.

What's Eric's like for pickups?


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 12, 2006)

I've never used him, so I'm not sure. People seem to speak highly of him though. As for BanjoMikez, yeah.. he just has colored DS7s in stock right now it seems, not the black one I bought. You could email him and ask if he has any though. 

Another place I've purchased pickups from in the past: http://www.gtrheaven.com/. They seem to have DS7's now.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 14, 2006)

I had a look at his ebay auctions and it appears he doesn't ship Internationally 

I just checked out guitar heaven too and they only ship continental US too

I think i heard that Dimarzio (and many other companies in the US)only allow their dealers to ship within the Americas so that they can still do business in the UK and elsewhwere at stupid prices. 

Thanks anyway Nick


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, I could always buy one for you and ship it to you.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 15, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Well, I could always buy one for you and ship it to you.



Good suggestion Nick. Thanks dude 

I'll drop Eric an email and see what the score is with him and if it's no go i'll take you up on that offer.

I'm pretty set on the DS7 in the bridge for this project RG7 i'm doing but i've still got a nagging Bareknuckle yearning goin' on in the back of my mind.
Only prob is the BKP's are nearly three times the price of the DS7 and i ain't no rich person at the moment.


----------



## Zand3 (Jan 19, 2008)

hey, i just bought a d sonic 7 + air norton 7 from banjomikez as well, he reserved em both black/black for me, and he shipped em as soon as he got them, best purchase..i can't wait to put them in my dc727c, this review made me so excited to put em in hehe


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 22, 2008)

man I ordered the same couple too, I am waiting every day to get em 
cheers!!! post your oppinion pls


----------



## Zand3 (Jan 23, 2008)

they sound killer man, they're so full of tone, i'm still getting used to them so I can't say too much, but you can't not like them


----------



## BrainArt (May 27, 2009)

I'm going to put one of these in my Ibby RG7321FM with an Air Norton 7 in the neck position (John Petrucci anyone? LOL!)


----------



## blumkin_pie (Nov 25, 2009)

This for mahogany sevens! Very clear and aggressive without being too much to tame down. It seemed a bit grainy in basswood though.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 26, 2009)

D-Sonic + PAF 7 is my go-to combo for 7-strings. My one variation is an EVO7 in the bridge position if I'm looking for something slightly different, but at the moment, the D-Sonic made it to my main guitars - very nice and more versatile than people give it credit for.


----------



## Drumageddon (Mar 11, 2010)

I can't say that the JB 7 is a tight pickup...I find it to be muddy and undefine.
I hope the D-sonic 7 is WAY more tight and defined.
But...I tried the JB 7 in a Schecter Blackjack with rosewood fretboard...


----------



## Drumageddon (Mar 11, 2010)

By the way, anyone fancy the left handed Schecter Loomis FR that is out now?
I asked Schecter about putting the non-floyd model out too, but they said maybe next year...if the fans wanted it...


----------

